# Stay in Ruwais



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anybody suggest apartment for rent in ruwais?


----------



## Papaikoutea (Mar 27, 2018)

All of the housing in Ruwais is government owned (ADNOC). I doubt you'll find anything to rent. There is a hotel here, but it's a bit on the expensive side.


----------

